#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Kein Sperma nach Nierensteinen >

## o576025

Hallo, ich wurde heute aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen nachdem ich gestern  mit Nierensteinen eingewiesen wurde, und diese bereits gestern abend  auch schon ausgeschieden habe. Ich konnte problemlos Wasser lassen und  hatte keinerlei Schmerzen mehr. Vor ca einer Stunde hatte ich mit meiner  Freundin Sex und musste feststellen dass keinerlei Sperma gekommen ist.  Als ich im Nachhinein auf die Toilette gegangen bin fiel das Wasser  lassen auch relativ schwer (kein Schmerzen, sondern es kam einfach nur  schwer). Ist es beunruhigend dass das Sperma noch nicht austreten  konnte?

----------

